# Breaking through the stall?



## zak1011 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hey everybody! New smoker here and looking to see what to do. I have had a brisket on since about 0430 and have been at 147 IT for the past 2 hours. I am wondering if i need to increase me heat or just wait out the stall. dont want to over cook this bad boy. any and all help is appreciated!


----------



## bear55 (Sep 11, 2015)

Wrapping it in foil will help push it through the stall.  if you do not wish to do this just wait it out leaving the heat as is.


----------



## bmaddox (Sep 11, 2015)

2 hours is not that long of a stall. Unless you are crunched for time I would just wait it out. If you are crunched for time you could bump the temp to 275-300 or wrap it in foil.


----------



## demosthenes9 (Sep 11, 2015)

Zak,

You have a number of options for dealing with the stall.

1.  Crank up the heat.

2.  Wrap in foil or butcher paper.

3.  Combination of the above.

4.  Say what the heck, leave it alone and drink another beer or three.

BTW, is this your first brisket ?   What's your plan for the cook ?


----------



## smokinjb (Sep 11, 2015)

you can try one of the methods above but my favorite is just waiting it out


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 11, 2015)

When you understand what is happening, you can make an informed decision...Check out info below...JJ

http://www.genuineideas.com/ArticlesIndex/stallbbq.html


----------

